# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Гурукула в Маяпуре.

## Hari Vallabha dd

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Прошу отозваться преданных, кто учит детей в маяпурской гурукуле. Хотим своих тоже учить там, не знаем с чего начать. Заранее благодарны за информационную поддержку.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сначала точно определитесь, вы имеете в виду именно гуру-кулу или международную школу в Маяпуре? Часто преданные путают эти два понятия. Если вам нужна гуру-кула, то вот их сайт http://www.bhaktivedantaacademy.com

Если вам нужна международная школа, то это здесь http://mayapurschool.com

Если хотите именно гуру-кулу, то последний год (насколько я знаю) детей из России туда не брали. Слишком много с ними проблем из-за незнания языка и поведения. Изменилась ли политика или нет, нужно узнавать через сайт. В международной школе тоже повысили требования приема детей. Без знания английского в международную школу берут только совсем мелких детей в подготовительную группу. Если ребенок уже учится в школе, то знание английского ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО.Раньше брали всех подряд, сейчас отбор ужесточили.

----------


## Hari Vallabha dd

> Сначала точно определитесь, вы имеете в виду именно гуру-кулу или международную школу в Маяпуре? Часто преданные путают эти два понятия. Если вам нужна гуру-кула, то вот их сайт http://www.bhaktivedantaacademy.com
> 
> Если вам нужна международная школа, то это здесь http://mayapurschool.com
> 
> Если хотите именно гуру-кулу, то последний год (насколько я знаю) детей из России туда не брали. Слишком много с ними проблем из-за незнания языка и поведения. Изменилась ли политика или нет, нужно узнавать через сайт. В международной школе тоже повысили требования приема детей. Без знания английского в международную школу берут только совсем мелких детей в подготовительную группу. Если ребенок уже учится в школе, то знание английского ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО.Раньше брали всех подряд, сейчас отбор ужесточили.


Спасибо за информацию!

Именно гуру-кулу. Собственно, мы уже в процессе переписки с администрацией. Нам прислали анкету, также мы предоставили предварительные сведенья о себе. Набор в этом году есть, и нас-русских пока еще не прогнали ;-))) Теперь будет интервью. Вопрос в том, как приехать на интервью с возможностью задержаться на испытательный срок (до 6 месяцев)...какая нужна виза и как ее открыть?! В школе нам ответили, что нужна виза на год, но школа этими вопросами не занимается. Причем виза нужна и ребенку, и тому, кто останется с ним...Вот задачу задали...Как другие родители это решили, интересно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Чтобы получить годовую студенческую визу, нужно получить приглашение от MCS Office из Маяпура. А чтобы они прислали такое приглашение, сначала надо стать резидентом Маяпура. А чтобы стать резидентом Маяпура, нужно чтобы кто-то из тех, кто уже является резидентом Маяпура И ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО быть опекуном (Guardian) для вновь прибывающих, выразил такое желание. Все О-О-Очень не просто. Мы в свое время выдержали целую битву за это право стать резидентами Маяпура. Сейчас администрация в MCS Office сменилась и я не знаю в какую сторону, послабления или ужесточения. Надо связываться с ними, чтобы они объяснили как сейчас выглядит процедура получения права резидента Маяпура. Без этого вы не получите годовую визу и ребенка не возьмут в школу. Их эл. адрес: MCS.Office@pamho.net

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Не знаю актуально ли, но может эта информация будет не лишней, так как в MCS-офисе напрямую не говорят условия почему-то.
Год назад я пыталась остаться в Маяпуре и стать резидентом (уж очень там понравилось). Одно из условий (помимо того, что должен быть опекун, резидент Маяпура, который возьмется вас рекомендовать) в том, что кандидат в резиденты должен иметь стабильное служение в Маяпуре. За это служение выделяется фиксированное пожертвование. Другими словами бездельников там не ждут, но всякое служение вознаграждается. Это не называется работой, там не употребляют это слово. Называется служением. Тогда MCS-офис будет рассматривать вашу кандидатуру.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

сбои в интернете, поэтому пишу по частям...
Старший, который принял вас на конкретное служение, насколько я поняла, также должен будет дать офису что-то типа рекомендации. Возможно этот старший и опекун и будут одним лицом, я не уверена. Но для этого должно пройти какое-то время, за которое вы покажите себя, свое желание служить, соблюдение принципов и вайшнавского этикета... То есть он-лайн скорее всего так никто не сделает, разве что у вас есть там хорошие знакомые. 
То есть лучше всего, как мне кажется, сначала приехать по туристической визе на полгода, осмотреться, пожить в той среде, разузнать все детали, пообщаться лично с людьми, показать себя, собрать все рекомендации, контакты, посмотреть как ваш сын воспримет атмосферу гурукулы (т.к. там не отдых и веселье, а строгая дисциплина), а потом въехать еще раз с новой визой. 
Могу ошибаться. Просто делюсь опытом.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> За это служение выделяется фиксированное пожертвование.


Не совсем точная информация. Моя жена там уже три года занимается служением, причем постоянным и квалифицированным, но ни одной рупии за это не получила и никто об этом никогда даже не заикался. Она из старых махапрасадных украшений Божеств делает бусы и разные украшения на продажу, что приносит пуджарскому департаменту неплохой доход. Все на добровольной основе. Возможно, что те, кто заняты полный рабочий день что-то и получают, но "приходящие" слуги ничего не получают. Это чисто их добровольное служение Дхаме и Божествам.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Хорошо. Возможно там служение служению рознь. В соседней комнате рядом со мной в прошлом году жила русская матаджи, которая занималась именно таким же служением как и ваша жена. Знаю наверняка, что она что-то получала, немного, но хватало на мелкие расходы... В Маяпуре на месте, наверное, легче узнать все условия. Не буду гадать.

----------


## Hari Vallabha dd

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Благодаря вашим ответам ситуация несколько прояснилась. Мне тоже сейчас кажется более реальным вариант въехать на 6 месяцев как турист, а там уже на месте разобраться...На 6 месяцев въехать тоже непросто...
Простите мне мое невежество, но я пока точно не разобралась, что это за MCS-офис?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Простите мне мое невежество, но я пока точно не разобралась, что это за MCS-офис?


Это офис, который выдает резидентам Маяпура приглашения на получение долгосрочных виз; помогает не-резидентам стать резидентами (или мешает  :smilies: , если кандидат им кажется не соответствует требованиям). В основном они оформляют всякие бумажки. Они выдают бумаги для регистрации резидентов в FRO Office в Кришна-нагаре. Все, кто въезжает в Индию по долгосрочной визе обязательно должны встать на учет в этом офисе регистрации иностранцев. Так же без рекомендательного письма MCS Офиса в Маяпуре вы не сможете купить настоящую симку для постоянного телефона и не сможете приобрести в Маяпуре газовый балон для плитки. Такая там система. Все эти внешне бюрократические формальности введены в связи с тем, что в былые времена куча разных преданных по своему решению приезжала в Маяпур, не уведомляя руководство Маяпура о своих намерениях. А потом у них возникали какие-то проблемы и они начинали беспокоить администрацию Маяпура. Так же из-за таких безответственных людей у администрации Маяпура часто возникали проблемы с местными властями в связи с нарушением этими людьми паспортного и визового режима. Чтобы как-то упорядочить наплыв преданных из-за рубежа и был создан этот MCS Office.

----------


## Hari Vallabha dd

А этот офис работает только в Маяпуре, или в других местах тоже есть что-то подобное? Во Вриндаване или в Джаганнатха Пури, например?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

MCS Office означает Mayapur Community Sevak Office. Как следует из названия, он работает только в Маяпуре. В Джаганнатха Пури ИСККОН представлен очень слабо. Там нет никакой искконовской инфраструктуры. Во Вриндаване я бываю очень редко и мало что знаю о тамошней системе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В Джаганнатха Пури ИСККОН представлен очень слабо. Там нет никакой искконовской инфраструктуры.


Там есть храм у ИСККОН на месте, где был бхаджан кутир Бхактивинода Тхакура, недалеко от самадхи Харидаса Тхакура. Есть еще участок земли, насколько я знаю, скоро начнется строительство большого храма ИСККОН в Джаганнатха Пури.

----------

